# Avoiding like the plague...



## Furryanimal (Jun 21, 2018)

What do you 'avoid like the plague?'


----------



## Linda (Jun 21, 2018)

People who have their mouth going all the time!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2018)

Toxic people, people who lack compassion.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

Liver, even cooked with onions. Ugh!


----------



## Wren (Jun 22, 2018)

Stinging insects, crowds and loud, pushy people


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 22, 2018)

Politicians  that repeatedly use the phrase....'Lessons will be learned'.....grrrrrrr


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2018)

Large social gatherings.

Heavy traffic, crowds, nosy people, people that tell me their life story in the first five minutes, people in general!


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

Watching people get hurt on "Americas Funniest Home Videos"


----------



## hearlady (Jun 22, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> What do you 'avoid like the plague?'


Confrontation. Yes I'm a wimp.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2018)

Crowds, salesmen, tofu and smokers. (Since I quit)


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

Wearing a T-Shirt that says, "Sexy Grandma"


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

A man who who's wearing a T-Shirt that says "I am the Man from Nantucket"


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2018)

Heavy traffic.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> Watching people get hurt on "Americas Funniest Home Videos"



Right on!  I can't stand that show where videos of people getting hurt are supposed to be so funny.  I see NOTHING funny about the videos on there, yet the audience yucks it up, (I suppose) on cue.  In a fictitious setting, that show could be used to show how the masses can be brain-washed to believe that the pain of others is actually funny, and that harkens back to a terrible time in our not-so-distant past.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> A man who who's wearing a T-Shirt that says "I am the Man from Nantucket"



Now THAT is funny!  I've never seen that shirt.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 22, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Crowds, salesmen, tofu and smokers. (Since I quit)



You obviously have no idea how to properly prepare/cook tofu.  The teeming masses routinely include tofu in their "things I avoid" lists, thus showing their ignorance.  I could cook up one of my tofu dishes, and you would not only enjoy it, but you would, almost definitely, be unaware that you just ate tofu in the dish.  Truth is, I'm a gourmet vegan chef, but that doesn't mean that anyone couldn't cook up one of my dishes and do it correctly.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 22, 2018)

IMO it's_ obvious _most of those people are staging their videos just so they can get on AFV.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Right on!  I can't stand that show where videos of people getting hurt are supposed to be so funny.  I see NOTHING funny about the videos on there, yet the audience yucks it up, (I suppose) on cue.  In a fictitious setting, that show could be used to show how the masses can be brain-washed to believe that the pain of others is actually funny, and that harkens back to a terrible time in our not-so-distant past.



Oh, I don't know. We aren't into WWE (use to be WWF) and there was plenty of body slams and such in that. Some people don't like watching NFL due to the hard hits the players take. Same for hockey. There are those that watch rodeo bull riding, knowing there's a big chance the rider could get really hurt. 

To a point, we are a society of people that thrive on seeing people do "thrills and spills" and sometimes get seriously injured.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Right on!  I can't stand that show where videos of people getting hurt are supposed to be so funny.  I see NOTHING funny about the videos on there, yet the audience yucks it up, (I suppose) on cue.  In a fictitious setting, that show could be used to show how the masses can be brain-washed to believe that the pain of others is actually funny, and that harkens back to a terrible time in our not-so-distant past.


So true.  Wife and I comment on that frequently.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 22, 2018)

As for me, I enjoy being around people, why? Because I'm FRIENDLY! I love talking as well. Traffic doesn't really bother me, because I have lots of patience. Don't necessarily like loud restaurants, but, if need be, wife and I have foam ear plugs to control that (true, but LOL anyway). 

People who think their city is the best in America, even if the crime is very high, tons of traffic and COL is high. 

People who think they know more than I do about certain things, such as rodeo. 

People who have never been to a certain city or State, but talk like they have.

Try to avoid unfriendly people and those with little-to-no sense of humor at all. They don't like sarcasm in humor.

Think that about covers it.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 22, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Oh, I don't know. We aren't into WWE (use to be WWF) and there was plenty of body slams and such in that. Some people don't like watching NFL due to the hard hits the players take. Same for hockey. There are those that watch rodeo bull riding, knowing there's a big chance the rider could get really hurt.
> 
> To a point, we are a society of people that thrive on seeing people do "thrills and spills" and sometimes get seriously injured.



Not sure what your point is, here.  I think you're reinforcing my point, with your last sentence, yet your opening line seems to show you disagree with me.  Hmm - - - -


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Not sure what your point is, here.  I think you're reinforcing my point, with your last sentence, yet your opening line seems to show you disagree with me.  Hmm - - - -



I do agree with you. When we watch AFV, and it appears someone gets really hurt, we go "ummmm" and wonder why in the heck that person would do that or someone would do that to a person. 

But, then again, it's like my last sentence about how much society likes, even thrives on, people getting hurt. I don't get it, but, guess I'm not suppose to.


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> Watching people get hurt on "Americas Funniest Home Videos"


In my post#8, I was not only referring to adults but also children....especially children. 

They show children getting hurt often and the crowd laughs. Not funny.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2018)

Driving in areas that I'm not familiar with and parallel parking. I'd rather walk a mile in sleet and snow than parallel park. 

Going to the doctor or dentist. I usually can tell when I have a serious problem, everything else takes care of itself when given time.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 22, 2018)

relatives that think they know every thing  and their way of doing- things is always right-  
 and they are always wrong


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

Phoenix, pessimists, and the TV shows where people get hurt. I don't think they're funny either. I guess I have to mention people with bad breath. There's no excuse for that and I find it  downright  abominable.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 22, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> Phoenix, pessimists, and the TV shows where people get hurt. I don't think they're funny either. I guess I have to mention people with bad breath. There's no excuse for that and I find it  downright  abominable.



Funny, I've been called a pessimist, by folks that only think positive. The world and society isn't always positive. I think more in the middle, both positive and pessimistic. Sometimes I think some Seniors think too positive and then cry "victim" when something happens to them.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 22, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Driving in areas that I'm not familiar with and *parallel parking. I*'d rather walk a mile in sleet and snow than parallel park.
> 
> Going to the doctor or *dentist.* I usually can tell when I have a serious problem, everything else takes care of itself when given time.



:laugh: Ruth, don't hate me, but:

1. I'm an EXCELLENT dental patient...doctor, not so much.
2. Also an EXCELLENT  parallel parker.  Driving.....well, when I stopped driving the world breathed a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

Avoiding like the plague...wearing fishnets and high boots with stilettos


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

Fast food especially McDonald's.


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

Isn't that the truth, Sawduster!

And wearing anything deliberately ripped.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> Isn't that the truth, Sawduster!
> 
> And wearing anything deliberately ripped.



You mean like "ragpicker" jeans?


----------



## Lon (Jun 22, 2018)

Hypocritical


----------



## Elsie (Jun 22, 2018)

Phytoestrogen which is in soy.  May cause hormonal problem changes in post menopausal women, I suspect.  At age 72 I ate only soy based foods 3 meals a day for 3 months (maybe 4) to get away from eating meat.  Around 5 months later, I felt a medium sized grape lump in my left breast.  I had a successful lumpectomy.  After this, I went over what diet changes I had made for the last months before.  Heavily soy based foods was the only change.  So I avoided any foods containing soy protein/oil from then on.  I've had no return of cancer.  Breast cancer is not a problem any of my relatives have had.  Sooo, who knows...?

I also avoid people who get some (weird) satisfaction in putting others down.


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

Manatee said:


> You mean like "ragpicker" jeans?


I'm not familiar with that term but, yes! Deliberately ragged ripped Jeans. My daughter wears them, not a fan of them, but definitely not for seniors  Funny name..."ragpicker" but perfect


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2018)

Applecruncher, I have an idea. You go to the dentist for me and parallel park. I'm still a pretty good driver so I will drive you wherever you want to go as long as you know where you are going. 





applecruncher said:


> :laugh: Ruth, don't hate me, but:
> 
> 1. I'm an EXCELLENT dental patient...doctor, not so much.
> 2. Also an EXCELLENT  parallel parker.  Driving.....well, when I stopped driving the world breathed a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

I prefer parallel parking. Angle parking spots never seen wide enough for me.
Dustin Hoffman was an excellent driver in Rain Man.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2018)

Braggarts,  parsnips  and  "MotorMouths"


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

On another forum there was a guy who bragged constantly. I put up a signature line that said, "If you're sitting on top of the world you have no need to brag about it." He disappeared from the forum. I like to think that I had something to do with it.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> Avoiding like the plague...wearing fishnets and high boots with stilettos



Rrrrrrrrruffffff!  Put on that get-up, add a black garter belt, black bra with "cut-outs," and a whip, strictly as a prop, and come on over!  I'll cook you up any vegan dish your hot little heart desires!  Maybe you'll reconsider your aversion to "dressing up," after that!


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Rrrrrrrrruffffff!  Put on that get-up, add a black garter belt, black bra with "cut-outs," and a whip, strictly as a prop, and come on over!  I'll cook you up any vegan dish your hot little heart desires!  Maybe you'll reconsider your aversion to "dressing up," after that!



Wow, I am so shocked.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

I guess I'm just a curmudgeon. I think getups like that are ridiculous. Lingerie doesn't impress me either. My reaction is something like, that's nice. Let me see what's under it.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 22, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> I guess I'm just a curmudgeon. I think getups like that are ridiculous. Lingerie doesn't impress me either. My reaction is something like, that's nice. Let me see what's under it.



C'est dommage.  Some women like to dress up, to be (eventually) undressed, with style. You might be surprised at how much heat those skimpy little outfits can generate on their wearers!


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

Avoiding like the plague...buying clothing from "Forever 21" that won't keep me forever 21

`


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> I guess I'm just a curmudgeon. I think getups like that are ridiculous. Lingerie doesn't impress me either. My reaction is something like, that's nice. Let me see what's under it.



That may be good or may be bad, depending on how you get there.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

My point is, no lingerie is as pretty as my lady's bare body.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> My point is, no lingerie is as pretty as my lady's bare body.



No, I get it. But you don't make her walk around naked, do You? Kidding!!!


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

Ha! Nobody makes her do anything.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

Avoid like the plague:

Humble braggers 
Internet "experts" and bullies
Cable news networks
Reality TV
Annoying people (so many categories here ) 
Sauerkraut
Sushi


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Avoid like the plague:
> 
> Humble braggers
> Internet "experts" and bullies
> ...



Wow, what's left?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Wow, what's left?



You; but I can add you if you like.layful:


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> You; but I can add you if you like.layful:



I think you've found me already there, under annoying people. But what the hell, makes the world go round, right?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I think you've found me already there, under annoying people. But what the hell, makes the world go round, right?



Good point.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Good point.



Okay, good. An agreement is always good. So, tell me how I can improve myself so that I would be less annoying to you. I would find that helpful.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> A man who who's wearing a T-Shirt that says "I am the Man from Nantucket"



Aha -  -there's a poet among us!  

I also remember that poem,  Living here, not far from the island, it was quite popular when I was a young fellow.  LOL


----------



## jujube (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm making a list,
I'm not being lazy.
I'm gonna find out, 
What's driving me crazy. 

I'm on the tenth page now.  I'll let you know.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> C'est dommage.  Some women like to dress up, to be (eventually) undressed, with style. You might be surprised at how much heat those skimpy little outfits can generate on their wearers!



Thanks for clueing me in since I have no experience in that area. (Yawn)


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 22, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> Thanks for clueing me in since I have no experience in that area. (Yawn)



No problem.  You're welcome.  You might want to go get checked out to see why you're so sleepy all of the time.  Of course, when you roll over and fall asleep, a few seconds after the fun, that disencentivizes your lady to ever wear the stuff you scorn, so maybe that works to your advantage.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 22, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Driving in areas that I'm not familiar with and parallel parking. I'd rather walk a mile in sleet and snow than parallel park.
> 
> Going to the doctor or dentist. I usually can tell when I have a serious problem, everything else takes care of itself when given time.[/QUOTE
> 
> I am with you on the parallel parking!  I am lousy at it and it causes me great frustration, so I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm not going to engage with you in this since you're obviously Hugh Hefner incarnate.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> You obviously have no idea how to properly prepare/cook tofu.  The teeming masses routinely include tofu in their "things I avoid" lists, thus showing their ignorance.  I could cook up one of my tofu dishes, and you would not only enjoy it, but you would, almost definitely, be unaware that you just ate tofu in the dish.  Truth is, I'm a gourmet vegan chef, but that doesn't mean that anyone couldn't cook up one of my dishes and do it correctly.



The only tofu I've consciously enjoyed was in hot and sour soup.
I L-O-V-E hot and sour soup
...but avoid the mushrooms like the plague (not sure why...I'm weird)


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> I'm not going to engage with you in this since you're obviously Hugh Hefner incarnate.



Sorry...laughing to hard.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2018)

aunt bea said:


> large social gatherings.
> 
> Heavy traffic, crowds, nosy people, people that tell me their life story in the first five minutes, people in general!


this ^^^^^


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> I'm not going to engage with you in this since you're obviously Hugh Hefner incarnate.


:laugh:


----------



## Olivia (Jun 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> You obviously have no idea how to properly prepare/cook tofu.  The teeming masses routinely include tofu in their "things I avoid" lists, thus showing their ignorance.  I could cook up one of my tofu dishes, and you would not only enjoy it, but you would, almost definitely, be unaware that you just ate tofu in the dish.  Truth is, I'm a gourmet vegan chef, but that doesn't mean that anyone couldn't cook up one of my dishes and do it correctly.



Tofu by itself doesn't have much of a taste alone. I sure don't like it alone, even with soy sauce.  But anyone who doesn't like it have apparently never had it in beef stir fry. But then I live in  Hawaii. And it can also be made into a dessert.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Rrrrrrrrruffffff!  Put on that get-up, add a black garter belt, black bra with "cut-outs," and a whip, strictly as a prop, and come on over!  I'll cook you up any vegan dish your hot little heart desires!  Maybe you'll reconsider your aversion to "dressing up," after that!





Lara said:


> Avoiding like the plague...buying clothing from "Forever 21" that won't keep me forever 21
> 
> `


My guess is it’s a NO tree dude! nthego:


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 22, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Tofu by itself doesn't have much of a taste alone. I sure don't like it alone, even with soy sauce.  But anyone who doesn't like it have apparently never had it in beef stir fry. But then I live in  Hawaii. And it can also be made into a dessert.



Tofu is not meant to be eaten alone, right from its container, at least as I've experienced it.  However, if you cube it, soak it in any marinade of your choice, overnight, and then throw it into a hot, greased skillet, rapidly flipping it a few times until the sides get a bit of "skin" on them to prevent sticking, you will find it an ideal addition to any veggies you stir fry, and then serve on a buttered and dilled bed of medium-cut rice noodles.  Adding a sauce of veggie broth and soy sauce that has had a tablespoon of corn starch added as a thickening agent, will also add another dimension to your dish.  Serve with a garnish of fresh cilantro.  Break out the chopsticks.  let's eat!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 22, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> I'm not going to engage with you in this since you're obviously Hugh Hefner incarnate.



Right.  Any guy who writes "Lingerie doesn't impress me either. My reaction is something like, that's nice. Let me see what's under it," shows, by the same, that his level of class is right down there with his caveman ancestors.  Do you make your own clubs, too?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Tofu is not meant to be eaten alone, right from its container, at least as I've experienced it.  However, if you cube it, soak it in any marinade of your choice, overnight, and then throw it into a hot, greased skillet, rapidly flipping it a few times until the sides get a bit of "skin" on them to prevent sticking, you will find it an ideal addition to any veggies you stir fry, and then serve on a buttered and dilled bed of medium-cut rice noodles.  Adding a sauce of veggie broth and soy sauce that has had a tablespoon of corn starch added as a thickening agent, will also add another dimension to your dish.  Serve with a garnish of fresh cilantro.  Break out the chopsticks.  let's eat!




If I did all that and forgot the tofu, I'd still enjoy it.

My only actual problem with tofu is...it looks so much like cream cheese...of which I could eat alone, right from its container.
Actually, I've had to pull bits foil outa my mouth from time to time.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 22, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> If I did all that and forgot the tofu, I'd still enjoy it.
> 
> My only actual problem with tofu is...it looks so much like cream cheese...of which I could eat alone, right from its container.
> Actually, I've had to pull bits foil outa my mouth from time to time.



I really liked cream cheese as a kid.  Lox, bagel, and cream cheese, with a thin slice of onion and tomato.  Oh, man!  These days, I use the vegan cream cheese that's out there, and it's good, but since "mock lox" and I have never crossed paths, and gluten-free bagels are not that great, i rarely need the vegan cream cheese.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2018)

Elsie said:


> Phytoestrogen which is in soy.  May cause hormonal problem changes in post menopausal women, I suspect.  At age 72 I ate only soy based foods 3 meals a day for 3 months (maybe 4) to get away from eating meat.  Around 5 months later, I felt a medium sized grape lump in my left breast.  I had a successful lumpectomy.  After this, I went over what diet changes I had made for the last months before.  Heavily soy based foods was the only change.  So I avoided any foods containing soy protein/oil from then on.  I've had no return of cancer.  Breast cancer is not a problem any of my relatives have had.  Sooo, who knows...?
> 
> I also avoid people who get some (weird) satisfaction in putting others down.


Its good that you discovered this. 
Congratulations on being cancer free. That’s great.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh, and another thing I avoid like the plague is people with a chat room mentality.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Braggarts,  parsnips  and  "MotorMouths"


Parsnips are evil, I won’t have one in my house.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Tofu by itself doesn't have much of a taste alone. I sure don't like it alone, even with soy sauce.  But anyone who doesn't like it have apparently never had it in beef stir fry. But then I live in  Hawaii. And it can also be made into a dessert.


I love tofu mango dessert. Also tofu almond dessert.


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 23, 2018)

[h=2]Avoiding like the plague...[/h]
The neighbour that always wants a favour,  or to borrow something


----------



## Lara (Jun 23, 2018)

I, avoid like the plague, saying the word "weiner" whether it's a culinary hot dog, a canine, or "whatever".

And the ultimate avoidance of the word would be mentioning Anthony Weiner who was destined from birth-name to meet up with trouble...like this poem so poignantly expresses:

There once was a congressman named Weiner,
who had a perverted demeanor.
He was forced from the hill for acting like Bill.
Now Congress is one weiner leaner.

`


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2018)

I avoid religious zealots who live quite opposite to what their religion truly teaches.       
I also avoid the plague like it was the plague.  Which it is.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I avoid religious zealots who live quite opposite to what their religion truly teaches.
> I also avoid the plague like it was the plague.  Which it is.


Well, yes!


----------



## Canis Minor (Jun 23, 2018)

Narcissistic people...run away as fast as possible!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2018)

Canis Minor said:


> Narcissistic people...run away as fast as possible!



Have you known many Canis Minor?


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 23, 2018)

I stay away from people that talk down to me! I avoid them and that way they can't talk down to me again if they don't see me or talk to me in any way.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 23, 2018)

Lara said:


> I, avoid like the plague, saying the word "weiner" whether it's a culinary hot dog, a canine, or "whatever".
> 
> And the ultimate avoidance of the word would be mentioning Anthony Weiner who was destined from birth-name to meet up with trouble...like this poem so poignantly expresses:
> 
> ...



Well, I hate to tell you this, but Vienna (Austria) is Wien in German, and the citizens of Vienna are Wieners. I was born in Wien which if I still lived there would make me a Wienerin, but the guys would be Wieners. So, I resent the implication. :aargh:  KIDDING!!! I've always hated that. LOL


----------



## Lara (Jun 24, 2018)

Whew...you scared me Olivia! Thank you for your sense of humor. Perhaps I'll change the subject .....

I, avoid like the plague, jeans with logos or writing on the back pocket 

like "Hollister" which is not only the name of a clothier but also a company that sells colonic irrigation supplies


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 24, 2018)

If you're talking about those jeans with rhinestones and studs all over the butt, I can't stand them either.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 24, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> If you're talking about those jeans with rhinestones and studs all over the butt, I can't stand them either.



Kind of embarrassing when you're over 60. Or is that just me? I do like skinny jeans, though.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 24, 2018)

Lara said:


> Whew...you scared me Olivia! Thank you for your sense of humor. Perhaps I'll change the subject .....



LOL.. Sorry about that. However and by the way, there is a big difference between American English for the pronunciation of  Wiener. In the German language "W" is pronounced as an English language "V". So that's how you have Wienerschnitizel pronounced as Vienerschnitzlel .  And Wien is pronounced as Vien which is obviously closer to Vienna. I find it unfortunate that Wiener in American is identified as that longish piece of meat.


----------



## Lara (Jun 24, 2018)

TY for that insight, Olivia.

Sawdust, I was mostly talking about designer printed logos or anything 

printed on the backside of Jeans, but I agree with you about rhinestones all over the tushy...tacky.


----------



## Lara (Jun 24, 2018)

I, avoid like the plague, collecting collectibles for collections. 

Did that twice and they're still up in the attic.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 24, 2018)

And I agree that close fitting jeans look good on anybody with a pleasant figure or physique. (Like mine;-))


----------



## Olivia (Jun 24, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> And I agree that close fitting jeans look good on anybody with a pleasant figure or physique. (Like mine;-))



Photos, please. Lol


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2018)

A few on my list would be:

backstabbers
whiners
people who scream/yell when they talk
people who have body odor/poor hygiene
overly defensive dog owners
drama queens
religious zealots


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys that monopolize a conversation…with l-o-o-o-o-n-g, boring sagas, supplied with ‘it was really funny’ kicked in ever now and then for effect.
These folks have mastered a unique uninterruptable breathing technique that does not require air…wind, yes….not air.
And they happen to smile while reciting these excruciatingly scintillating details.
Of which causes me to involuntarily smile back.
Unfortunately, their well-practiced smile muscles have the endurance of The Joker.
Mine, well, a half hour into it, it begins to become a fading twitch.
Any longer and my lips develop into full Tourette, and on to a frowning twisted sadistic grin.

Anyway, I avoid these folks like the plague they are.

There’s one now, less than two miles down the path.
His wife is off on some 4 week adventure, deep into the mountains.
(I wonder why)
My lovely lady suggested we invite him over for a home cooked meal.  
My frowning twisted sadistic grin immediately kicked in.
'And where will I be, dear?'


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2018)

@Gary

Yeah, those "wait till I tell you the best part" folks.

Bad as the "bet you can't guess what happened to me last week"


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 24, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> @Gary
> 
> Yeah, those "wait till I tell you the best part" folks.
> 
> Bad as the "bet you can't guess what happened to me last week"



I've learned not to bet

Anymore, if I see it coming, I hold my index finger up (like wait, just a minute)...and mosey outa sight...once outa sight, I run...hard


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2018)

My eyes roll back in my head when confronted with the narrow people, the ones proclaiming a one size fits all judger’s guide to the universe. They talk, think, live, breathe a black and white value system which has a large amount of blame, and virtually no compassion. Anger and ridicule are their answers to anyone with the temerity to suggest they may not have all the answers. These individuals tend to have a short fuse at the best of times.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 24, 2018)

I once told the ugly little man with whom I share a mother, talking more and talking loud doesn't make you right.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 25, 2018)

"Humble braggers".  Not so bad if they want to hang around with their "equals" and BS each other up - - - -but to talk in this manner to a wide group is a "slap in the face to some" and a challenge to be "topped" by others.  Shows a total lack of compassion IMHO.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2018)

Another one:

People who NEVER take responsibility for wrongdoing...it is ALWAYS the fault of someone else or some other circumstance. They are full of excuses.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Another one:
> 
> People who NEVER take responsibility for wrongdoing...it is ALWAYS the fault of someone else or some other circumstance. They are full of excuses.



I agree, some folks seem to go through life playing the part of the victim.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 27, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Another one:
> 
> People who NEVER take responsibility for wrongdoing...it is ALWAYS the fault of someone else or some other circumstance. They are full of excuses.



That's  not all they're  full  of.  AC


----------



## JFBev (Jun 27, 2018)

Drama, especially involving the extended family


----------



## Falcon (Jun 27, 2018)

"You may have heard this before,  but  xxxxxxxxxxx   YAWN !   :yawning:


----------



## Olivia (Jun 27, 2018)

What is it about some old grumpy men?


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 28, 2018)

Olivia said:


> What is it about some old grumpy men?




Grumpy old men????    Grumpy old men?????    It's  decreed in nature that when men reach a certain age they automatically become 'curmudgeons', so I'm told are some women.......
I'm not a grumpy old man....I'm a happy-go-lucky young 18 year old, trapped in a curmudgeons body......layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2018)

Controllers, they just love to micromanage, close cousins to the thought police, often found on forums channeling hall monitors/prefects, ensuring the purity/on topic of thread content whether or not the OP is concerned. Not known to have a highly developed sense of humour.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 28, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Guys that monopolize a conversation…with l-o-o-o-o-n-g, boring sagas, supplied with ‘it was really funny’ kicked in ever now and then for effect.
> These folks have mastered a unique uninterruptable breathing technique that does not require air…wind, yes….not air.
> And they happen to smile while reciting these excruciatingly scintillating details.
> Of which causes me to involuntarily smile back.
> ...



lol- God bless your heart, I don’t suppose you see the irony of complaining about long, boring sagas with, well, a .......


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 28, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> lol- God bless your heart, I don’t suppose you see the irony of complaining about long, boring sagas with, well, a .......  



Hey, I shortened it up


----------



## Lara (Jun 28, 2018)

I "avoid like the plague"... Clicks & Gossip


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 28, 2018)

People who can't laugh at themselves.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2018)

People who are desperate for attention.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2018)

People who are domineering, cold, cutting.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 28, 2018)

Why isn't the coffee spilling out of my cup? It wasn't that cold that morning.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2018)

From  the  Grammar  Cop;  Folks who don't know  the differences  among  THERE,  THEIR  &  THEY'RE.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 28, 2018)

Falcon said:


> From  the  Grammar  Cop;  Folks who don't know  the differences  among  THERE,  THEIR  &  THEY'RE.


There they're their, ol' bird. The affect has no effect as long as it's verbal communication.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 28, 2018)

My kids used to call me Doctor Dictionary or Captain Grammar.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 28, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> My kids used to call me Doctor Dictionary or Captain Grammar.


S-o-o-o-o, they avoided *YOU? ...*like the plague?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> My kids used to call me Doctor Dictionary or Captain Grammar.


Is that it? It’s Its?


----------



## Lara (Jun 28, 2018)

What's in that Coffee, Sawduster? You look a little Tipsy


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 28, 2018)

People have asked me how I got to be 76 years old and haven't lost any of my original height. It's simple. I spend as much time as possible in the horizontal position.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 29, 2018)

Furryanimal said:


> What do you 'avoid like the plague?'



People who are Passive-Aggressive, Manipulating, Narcissistic, & Disingenous.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2018)

The PC police.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 29, 2018)

You mean the pc gestapo?
I was having a conversation with a woman and I said the poor kid was retarded. She said you mean developmentally challenged! For crying out loud, how do they expect people to keep up with that crap? If somebody is so backward that they used last week's word I'm sure they really meant no harm.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> You mean the pc gestapo?
> I was having a conversation with a woman and I said the poor kid was retarded. She said you mean developmentally challenged! For crying out loud, how do they expect people to keep up with that crap? If somebody is so backward that they used last week's word I'm sure they really meant no harm.



The term retarded has been unacceptable since before the early 1990s - not yesterday. It's the same as calling them a moron or imbecile. It not about "PC", but for those who enjoy using perjorative terms, well...whatever.  :shrug:


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 29, 2018)

It's not the word that's important but the intent. Like the sound of a boot being pulled out of the mud. It says f**k but it doesn't mean it.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 29, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> It's not the word that's important but the intent. Like the sound of a boot being pulled out of the mud. It says f**k but it doesn't mean it.



Well, then why didn't you say: Yes, ma'am, developmentally challenged was my intent. Or did she yell at you?


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 29, 2018)

She pompously snarled. Just like.....
I think the president of the United States should publish a yearly PC newsletter so we can all be up-to-date and PC.


----------



## Sawduster (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm done with this one.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> She pompously snarled. Just like.....
> I think the president of the United States should publish a yearly PC newsletter so we can all be up-to-date and PC.



Excuse me, Monsieur,  I have clients who are mentally handicapped. To call anyone of them retarded is to bring back the days of forcible sterilisation, mass internment in institutions, secret lobotomies, questionable  sedation. There is a distinct gap between common courtesy/respect and the pc catch word of the month. Have a pleasant evening.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 29, 2018)

In Australia the correct term  is disabled or the person has a disability 
I don’t remember without asking Mr Google when the reference to disabled people was changed


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> You mean the pc gestapo?
> I was having a conversation with a woman and I said the poor kid was retarded. She said you mean developmentally challenged! For crying out loud, how do they expect people to keep up with that crap? If somebody is so backward that they used last week's word I'm sure they really meant no harm.



:holymoly:


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 29, 2018)

Sawduster said:


> It's not the word that's important but the intent. Like the sound of a boot being pulled out of the mud. It says f**k but it doesn't mean it.


Yer boots too?
Mine mean it
they like mud


----------



## Lara (Jun 30, 2018)

Some words don't need to be politically corrected like "sex". Sex isn't "Vertically Challenged"...it's just sex  

But the term retarded needed to be changed as it was never sensitive enough nor as correctly inclusive of all "developmental challenges" involved.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2018)

All of the above.


----------



## Sawduster (Jul 4, 2018)

Racists


----------



## kburra (Jul 4, 2018)

*Avoid posts like this one* (Happens all the time) where the subject (Original post) goes WAY off subject to suit certain posters agenda!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 4, 2018)

kburra said:


> *Avoid posts like this one* (Happens all the time) where the subject (Original post) goes WAY off subject to suit certain posters agenda!!



Yep.


----------

